# Free Sig



## Private|Par (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey all. I was bored last night and made this Captain America themed sig. I can add in anyone's name or anything, just give me a shout. First in best dressed on this one, although if people want more Marvel-esque sigs, or any sig in general, I'll be happy to help if you like this style.





*EDIT*: Alright, I added a small 1px border and made it comply with GBAtemp requirements. (I think.)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2008)

Put a border around it, you should always do that.
It finishes a sig much more.

Here's a tut:

http://visualdesigncore.com/tutorial.php/p...-Simple-Borders


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 17, 2008)

I was thinking it needed something... Let me fix it up and I'll reupload.


----------

